

Did China steal Japan's high-speed train? - w1ntermute
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2013/04/15/china-japan/

======
DigitalSea
The quote by Li Daokui in the article: "Don't worry too much about Chinese
companies imitating you, they are creating value for you down the road" is
probably the best way of putting this. The world needs to invest into bullet
train technology, the world is expanding and becoming more connected and yet
trains have remained basically the same for the last 100 or so years. You take
the risk of having your IP stolen by any country (China just so happen to be
quite good at it). If any one country can take a new technology or method of
doing something and ramp it up to benefit everyone, China is probably the
country best suited to the task.

